

Show HN: Malcolm, a Persistent XMPP/Gtalk Chatroom - spartango
https://github.com/spartango/Malcolm-bot

======
spartango
Author here,

Cooked this up earlier this year just for kicks. It's been a side project
since then, but it's fairly stable these days.

In fact, my team and I use it on a continuous basis now as we work on our real
project (completely unrelated).

It's served us well; IRC serves a similar purpose, but we already use Gtalk
heavily and find it more non-hacker friendly.

I'd love to hear feedback and suggestions!

